# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Way outside of the Fleet

## Mr3uk

Apologies if this is a repost but exploration isnt really my thing usually so I havent been paying attention!

I found this by accident and thought it was about time I stopped lurking and shared something!

Basically I logged out mounted on top of a Galactic Market Kiosk computer:


When I logged back in I was on the floor infront of the computer but unable to move. So I used the /stuck command which immediately sent me outside the fleet onto a nice big square chess board.

I didnt really find anything interesting out there other than if you jump off the edge you die and are ressed at one of the other spaceships outside the fleet. There are some really beautiful views of space to see out there though so its worth a quick look!

I hope it works for everyone!

----------

